# **First look at the SPM Beetle 2.0 Street Turbo-back Exhaust and Downpipe**



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2012)

We just finished fitting our prototype 'Street' Turbo-back exhaust for the Beetle and we are excited to announce this system will be available for sale in spring/early summer. 

We also confirmed our current MK5/6 'Street' and 'Track' down-pipes fit perfectly - no modifications required - and these are both available now!

*Hear it: 



*








photo courtesy of Alles Gute


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## xHoldenMcNeilx (Mar 14, 2008)

hey nice car!!! haha...

anyways for those interested, this is the exhaust to get!
Such a clean system and sounds perfect!
Looks amazing and def is worth every penny. SPM kills it, will be a returning customer!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## AirBull (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks encouraging. I've had twin glass packs on a 71 Chevelle to cat-back exhaust on LT1 Z28's, how does something like this on a Beetle fair as far as increased interior resonance is concerned? Would definitely be interested in something like this, but not so much if it resulted in a noticeably increase in interior resonance.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

have you guys varified that the "track" downpipe without the car works without throwing a CEL?

-wes


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> have you guys varified that the "track" downpipe without the car works without throwing a CEL?
> 
> -wes


They all throw CEL'S even with the race cat. Just get the cheater pipe for the o2 sensor from RAI and you're good to go

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> They all throw CEL'S even with the race cat. Just get the cheater pipe for the o2 sensor from RAI and you're good to go
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


An o2 simulator? I didnt even think about that. I've just always been able to tune it out with my other boosted cars. Does an o2 simulator actually work on a volkswagen?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> An o2 simulator? I didnt even think about that. I've just always been able to tune it out with my other boosted cars. Does an o2 simulator actually work on a volkswagen?


Its not even a simulator, its just a small pipe the extends the o2 sensor off the exhaust so it doesn't read as much exhaust gases as there actually are. I'll try and find the link for ya

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

You can always tune it out like you said too but where I live I have to pass emissions. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Now if we can just confirm a 2.5 Rabbit exhaust will fit on the 2.5 Beetle or have someone build one... YES I will continue to bring this up in exhaust threads until I have a properly built all stainless aftermarket exhaust.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

eunos94 said:


> Now if we can just confirm a 2.5 Rabbit exhaust will fit on the 2.5 Beetle or have someone build one... YES I will continue to bring this up in exhaust threads until I have a properly built all stainless aftermarket exhaust.


Have you spoken to a custom exhaust shop? 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Have you spoken to a custom exhaust shop?
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Aside from talking to Corsa (which I did) or Kerker (both local) there aren't any that use mandrel tubing or stainless welds. Most weld with regular weld which is much easier to work with and thus fail at the welds in our climate at an alarming rate.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

eunos94 said:


> Aside from talking to Corsa (which I did) or Kerker (both local) there aren't any that use mandrel tubing or stainless welds. Most weld with regular weld which is much easier to work with and thus fail at the welds in our climate at an alarming rate.


^this man is very correct. Those welds will rust out with in a year.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

eunos94 said:


> Aside from talking to Corsa (which I did) or Kerker (both local) there aren't any that use mandrel tubing or stainless welds. Most weld with regular weld which is much easier to work with and thus fail at the welds in our climate at an alarming rate.


Gotcha, we have a couple in my area that are excellent and use all stainless steel and mandrel bends, that's the only reason I mentioned it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2012)

xHoldenMcNeilx said:


> hey nice car!!! haha...
> 
> anyways for those interested, this is the exhaust to get!
> Such a clean system and sounds perfect!
> Looks amazing and def is worth every penny. SPM kills it, will be a returning customer!


Thanks for the kind words! We enjoyed having it in our hands 

(Not sure what happened to my other post in this thread- searching)


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the kind words! We enjoyed having it in our hands
> 
> (Not sure what happened to my other post in this thread- searching)


I don't see the exhaust system available on the site. Also don't see a section for Turbo Beetles, yet I see so many people on these threads with your parts. Are you guys still in development or something.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2012)

LEBlackRob said:


> I don't see the exhaust system available on the site. Also don't see a section for Turbo Beetles, yet I see so many people on these threads with your parts. Are you guys still in development or something.



Our MK5/6 downpipe fits the beetle, http://www.drivespm.com/product-p/ex10-560z-ks30-00.htm

which we very recently confirmed - but we will be adding the beetle to our drop-down nav on the website next week. The down-pipe is currently the only product we have for the beetle. 

The exhaust system is not available yet, pricing has not been set, and you will not see this on our website right away.


----------

